# Is opaque layer needed on plastisol transfers



## rich7643 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Im new to the forum and I wanted to get your advice . Im interested in starting a street wear line and want to go the plastisol transfer route. I've checked out a few companies that make plastisol transfers and got various prices and info F&M says there transfers are opaque on light and dark.While SEMO says a white under base is only needed if I am using a light color with a star beside it on there color chart on a dark garment and if Im printing on a light shirt its not needed . My question is a Under base layer needed .


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It's not a simple answer and depends on the shirt color and material. Red was always the worst for me about bleeding through and polyester can have dye migration. Normally I include that information (material & color) in my transfer order and let them worry about it. Only once that I can remember has an underbase been recommended. That said, you really shouldn't leave it up to them.


----------

